
How micromanagement kills creativity and productivity of developers - squixy
https://blog.lelonek.me/how-micromanagement-kills-creativity-and-productivity-of-developers-c40a2bd5eb68#.hm2wo6hyf
======
dawnbreez
Wasn't the first half of this--or possibly all of it--on another site? I
remember reading this elsewhere, particularly the "How to Micromanage" part.

------
dplgk
Is this article written by confused AI that collected sentences from other
articles?

